# How to carry tortoises ( Funny )



## Bee62 (May 14, 2018)

Hi folks,
I have found a practically tortoise transporter for my sullies. Look:







Unfortunately I have 4 sullies and in this transporter only fit 3 of them.... this year.
Next year I think I have to use a wheelbarrow. LOL !

Greetings to all tortoise fans.


Sabine


----------



## vladimir (May 14, 2018)

LOL - I used to use the cardboard or plastic box to transport in the car, but he's getting a bit big for that.




quite the grumpy tortoise expression there


----------



## wellington (May 14, 2018)

I have always used the cloth shopping bags to transport my leopards. Makes it easier and safer.


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 14, 2018)

I have been using my plastic wash tub that I soak him in that I got from Walmart. He is starting to get too big for that, and I like the ideas that I am seeing of using something with handles. What I am using now is probably a dropping hazard as it has no handles.


----------



## Bee62 (May 14, 2018)

vladimir said:


> LOL - I used to use the cardboard or plastic box to transport in the car, but he's getting a bit big for that.
> 
> View attachment 238507
> 
> ...


Why do you transport your tort in your car ? Making holidays together ? LOL.
Sorry, that was only a joke.


----------



## Bee62 (May 14, 2018)

wellington said:


> I have always used the cloth shopping bags to transport my leopards. Makes it easier and safer.


Why don`t you have mentioned that earlier ?
I thought I invented the wheel new ...


----------



## Bee62 (May 14, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I have been using my plastic wash tub that I soak him in that I got from Walmart. He is starting to get too big for that, and I like the ideas that I am seeing of using something with handles. What I am using now is probably a dropping hazard as it has no handles.


A housewife would never take a laundry basket without handles.
Dropping clean laundry is a disaster. Dropping tortoises is an awful disaster.


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 14, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> A housewife would never take a laundry basket without handles.
> Dropping clean laundry is a disaster. Dropping tortoises is an awful disaster.


Lol, it would be a horrible disaster. I would feel absolutely rotten, and worse yet I would face the wrath of my 12 year old daughter.


----------



## wellington (May 14, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Why don`t you have mentioned that earlier ?
> I thought I invented the wheel new ...


I think I did way back in 2014 or 2015.


----------



## Bee62 (May 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> I think I did way back in 2014 or 2015.


Oh, I have to admit that I started new with tortoises in 2016. That`s why I missed your post.


----------



## wellington (May 15, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I have to admit that I started new with tortoises in 2016. That`s why I missed your post.


That's okay, it probably was even before then. I used to live on the third floor. A bag came in real handy. 
Your thread will help give ideas to the newer crowd.


----------

